# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Trolldi : un ingnieur utilise deux ordinateurs Commodore 64 pour construire un accordon fonctionnel

## Stphane le calme

*Trolldi : un ingnieur utilise deux ordinateurs Commodore 64 pour construire un accordon fonctionnel qu'il a baptis Commodon,*
*avis aux amateurs de rtrogaming et de Recalbox   * 

En 2022, le Commodore 64 clbre ses quarante ans dexistence, avec un statut de machine cultissime. Avec son microprocesseur de 8 bits et ses 64 kilo-octets de mmoire vive, son prix imbattable et sa flexibilit dutilisation, cet ordinateur a ouvert la porte en grand  la culture des jeux vido, mais aussi  la scne dmo et la chip music.

Lorsque Commodore prsente son nouveau home computer au CES de Las Vegas en 1982, cest la cohue. Au milieu des machines dAtari, dApple et de Texas Instrument, trs chres, le Commodore promet dtre vendu  599 dollars de lpoque pour un cot de production de 135 dollars. Avec linflation, a fait un peu moins de 1800 dollars actuels. Une jolie petite somme, mais trs vite Commodore va entrer dans une stratgie de vente hyper agressive, et le C64 va se vendre  des millions dexemplaires: entre 17 et 22 millions selon les estimations.

Un record qui vaudra au petit ordinateur de figurer dans le livre _Guinness des records_ en tant qu'ordinateur le plus vendu, mais surtout de sinfiltrer par les interstices de la culture underground grce  des caractristiques singulires, comme lintgration dun modulateur de frquences radio qui lui permettait dtre branch sur une tlvision et sa capacit  afficher des sprites, soit des petites images faites de quelques pixels qui se succdent en boucle et forment une animation.

Comme pour lui rendre hommage, l'ingnieur sudois Linus kesson a cr le Commodon (Commodordion en anglais pour la fusion entre Commodore et accordion); un accordon fonctionnel construit  partir de deux ordinateurs Commodore 64. coutez plutt : 




Le projet a commenc par la cration du soufflet, chaque pli ncessitant trois disquettes coupes en deux motifs diffrents et maintenues ensemble avec du ruban adhsif. Comme il y a 16 plis, cela signifie que de nombreuses disquettes cinq pouces un quart ont d tre rutiliss. Une alimentation lectrique personnalise devait galement tre fournie afin que les deux Commodore 64 puissent s'allumer et charger un logiciel de musique personnalis crit sur une carte d'mulateur Commodore Datasette dans chaque machine. Les signaux audio sont combins  l'aide d'un circuit imprim mlangeur personnalis, qui mesure galement l'entre du soufflet pour contrler le niveau de volume de la sortie audio. Tout le son que vous entendez est mis par une prise, car le Commodon n'a pas de haut-parleurs.


*Mode programmation*

En mode programmation, la plupart des touches reprsentent des vnements (dclencheurs ou notes) qui peuvent tre insrs dans la boucle en cours. Il y a des dclencheurs de batterie dans la zone prs de la touche Maj droite. Cinq lettres dans la range du bas (Z  B) reprsentent les notes de basse,  savoir la 1re, la 3e, la 5e, la 7e et la 8e note de l'chelle de l'accord actuel (ou dans le cas d'un accord faible, les notes relles de l'accord). Les neuf lettres de la deuxime range (A  L) invoquent l'accord actuel d'une manire ou d'une autre, sous forme d'arpges ou de notes individuelles.

Lorsqu'aucune boucle n'est en cours de lecture, ces touches dclenchent simplement l'vnement directement, vous permettant de jouer et de trouver ce que vous cherchez. Lorsqu'une boucle est en cours de lecture, l'vnement est enregistr. Les quatre touches de fonction lancent la lectureet donc l'enregistrementd'un motif donn. L'espace arrte la lecture. Clr/Home efface le motif actuel. La boucle est divise en un certain nombre de pas, actuellement toujours seize, et les vnements enregistrs sont quantifis au pas le plus proche. Un mtronome se fait entendre chaque fois qu'une boucle joue en mode de programmation.

*La boite  rythmes*

Le ct mlodique du commodon tourne en Qwertuoso. Le ct accompagnement excute une application personnalise pour jouer des accords et des boucles. Techniquement, les deux C64 chargent exactement le mme programme, mais il est possible de basculer entre les deux applications avec une combinaison de touches spciale.

Une fois que le mode d'accompagnement est oprationnel, le ct gauche est actionn avec une seule pression de touche uniquement - aucune combinaison de touches n'est requise. Les touches couramment utilises sont proches les unes des autres et, si possible, prs du bord extrieur du clavier. Il est nanmoins difficile d'accder  certaines fonctions avec la main gauche, notamment lors de la mise en place d'une boucle. 

Il y a un mode direct et un mode programmation. Le verrouillage de changement de vitesse - un interrupteur  bascule mcanique sur le C64 - est utilis pour slectionner entre eux.

*Conclusion*

 Le Commodon a un norme dfaut : il met beaucoup de pression sur le poignet, le bras et l'paule gauches. La plupart des touches du ct gauche sont difficiles  atteindre, de sorte que le poignet se retrouve dans une position compltement plie et, en mme temps, le bras doit supporter beaucoup de poids tout en actionnant le soufflet. En tant que musicien, je prends l'ergonomie au srieux (et vous devriez en faire autant !), donc malheureusement je ne jouerai pas trs souvent de cet instrument , a reconnu Linus kesson.

Le commodon, dont la conception et la fabrication auront pris trois ans et demi, est certes un vieil instrument recompos avec des composants dsormais obsoltes, il nen intgre pas moins des fonctionnalits modernes : le clavier de gauche intgre une boite  rythmes programmable ainsi quun sampler. Ces applications ont t programmes par linventeur lui-mme. Le rsultat ? Un accordon  lapparence et aux sonorits 8 bits rtro qui sera probablement la source de ladmiration des geeks comme des amateurs de chiptune. 

Pour ceux qui souhaitent se plonger dans les dtails les plus techniques de la ralisation de cet instrument, Linus Akesson les a survols dans sa vido et partags dans un billet. 

Pour mmoire, lanc en 2015, Recalbox est un systme d'exploitation GNU/Linux libre et gratuit ddi  l'mulation, la prservation et l'accessibilit des vieux jeux vido (retrogaming). Recalbox est un projet qui cible principalement les dbutants et les technophobes, grce  la prconfiguration du systme, et une assistance dans l'utilisation au quotidien. Le systme inclut de nombreux jeux open source  la premire installation et est dpourvu de contenu sous copyright (roms, bios...), conformment  la licence GPL.

Source : Linus kesson

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pratiquez-vous un (ou plusieurs) instrument(s) de musique ? Le(s)quel(s) ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous un amateur de rtrogaming ? Avez-vous dj entendu parler de Recalbox ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du commodon ?
 ::fleche::  Avez-vous dj entendu parler d'autres projets de ce type ? Lesquels ? Une rplique de quel instrument ?
 ::fleche::  Quel instrument aimeriez-vous voir rpliquer ? Avec quelle technologie ?

----------


## stigma

Je hype  mort pour ce fabuleux bricolage. J'aurais du garder mon C64....

----------


## shenron666

C'est le montage le plus gnial de l'anne
les performances sont impressionnantes : technique, informatique, lectronique et musicale

----------


## Jipt

> Le projet a commenc par la cration du soufflet, chaque pli ncessitant trois disquettes coupes en deux motifs diffrents et maintenues ensemble avec du ruban adhsif. Comme il y a 16 plis, cela signifie que *de nombreux lecteurs de disquettes* cinq pouces un quart ont d tre rutiliss.


 ::koi:: 
Ah !
Comme il y a 16 plis, cela signifie que de nombreux lecteurs de nombreuses disquettes cinq pouces un quart ont d tre utilis*e*s.
 ::P:

----------


## florent52

Et pour Amstrad CPC 6128, a donnerai quoi ?  ::mouarf:: 

En tout cas c'est tout bonnement gnial !  ::applo::

----------


## LittleWhite

Allez faire un tour sur le site du gars. Il a fait plein de projets trs geeks (et intressants). Le Chipophone est sympa, mais il y a aussi :
https://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=50141
https://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=59100

----------

